# how many litters does a breeder have a year?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Also, when I visited her there were probably a dozen or more goldens.


That sounds like more than there were at my guy's breeder. And they are a fairly big kennel.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

As long as they're from different mothers, it sounds okay (from my entirely ignorant perch over here). I would hate to hear that one female is being forced to have more than one litter a year.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

My breeder had two litters a week apart. As long as they are from different mothers... Which would be impossible to have them from the same mother. Then there is no problem. Just a breeder who is comfortable with and has the time for multiple litters at a time.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep thats fine. My amazing breeder in the spring/summer/fall ususally has 5 litters, all from different moms. When i went to go look at Joeys litter there was another one born the day after my guy, but only 5 pups in the litter. Meaning she had a house full of 14 pups! But they all turned out super


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

My breeder only has two females that she currently uses for breeding. They both have one litter a year. Chester and his siblings were born on March 17 this year and the other litter was born March 18! She was very busy for the next 8 weeks with 17 puppies to take care of.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone, the breeder only has I think 4 breeding females, and one of them (my boy's mom) had her second and last litter in July, the on that Chopin came from. I'm not worried at all I know I did a good job choosing a breeder. I she has a few male dogs and she uses stud dogs from other breeders as well. In retrospect, I think when I visited her, I remember like no more than 10 goldens and I think 3 of them were adolescent puppies. Also, she boards so some of them might not have been hers.


----------

